# TFSRI Show & Auction



## 0live (Apr 7, 2008)

Shamelessly stolen from TFSRI.net:

The annual TFSRI Show and Auction is scheduled for September 6th - 8th at St Joseph Church hall (located behind the church) in Cumberland, RI. "Same location as last year". You don't want to miss this one! 
Come out an enjoy the weekend with friendly people, good food and lots of auction deals.

St. Josephs Parish Center 1303 Mendon Road (Route 122) Cumberland, RI 02864 (MAP)

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

*Friday:*
Load in for Show Submissions (I'll know specific times next week)

*Saturday:*
Load in for Show Submissions 9am - NOON
Show closes for judging at noon.

*Sunday:*
Show open to the public 9am - 2pm (I think)
Auction Previews start at 9:15am
Auction Starts NOON

Also all show entries can be made by members an non-members alike! Your first entry is $2 and all subsequent entries are $1. There are three prizes for each category 1st: $20; 2nd: $10; and 3rd: $5. Planted tanks are not eligible for best of show, but I believe there will be a people choice award for that category as well as the standard 1st 2nd 3rd prizes. There are a whole bunch of categories including inverts and the planted tank category! A flyer should be posted on tfsri.net shortly and I'll link to that once it's up.

I'd love to see folks enter the planted tank category so we can ensure the category next year!


----------



## 0live (Apr 7, 2008)

Show info posted


----------

